# Super Snapper



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is a photo of the snapper my buddy mike caught 35lbs and it had a war wound from another angular with the hook still attached.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't believe ya'll fine a fine un like that, being almost extinct and all:doh:letsdrink Nice haul brother!!!:clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW....previously snagged in the belly...hope you bought your five dollar entry to the Snapper Tournament.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stud.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Beast!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

girthy!!!!!!:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You caught walter.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats the way to start the season off!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

What a fish :clap


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a Monster!


----------



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

tiny ! ha jk fine fish . im pretty jealous


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah that is what I'm talkin about


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

gargantuan!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

snap snap snap yea!!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish! 35lbs is optomistic thoughoke


----------



## huntandfish07 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats a great fish but 35lbs. I am not so sure about.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

he's 20-22 all day long, still a good fish regardless


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I would say 25+.

That fish is pretty thick.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

best snapper I've seen since the season opened!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree. Great fish, but most likely somewhere in the low 20's.


----------



## captgryno (Mar 12, 2008)

Are you sure that fish weighed 35#?If it does I want to use your scales the next time I weigh my catch. UNBELIEVEABLE.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

this one was 23....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I would of hoped you would ofthrown it back...previous wound can mean infection....

Very nice:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish.:clap


----------

